# Best web sites to look for jobs



## nyc (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello all, 
I'm hoping that some kind soul out there will save me loads of fruitless hours online! My question is, how did those of you employed in the UAE find your positions? Is it easier to find something "on the ground", or just as easy to apply online? And, one more, are there any opportunities for experienced electricians out there with management/foreman experience, or are these jobs generally taken by other Asian workers. Thanks in advance,
L


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Online is a waste of time half the jobs don't exist and each one gets thousands of applicants. Electrical work is usually undertaken by low paid workers so you would have to look at management positions.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> Online is a waste of time half the jobs don't exist and each one gets thousands of applicants. Electrical work is usually undertaken by low paid workers so you would have to look at management positions.


Dear Mr.Rossi;

Please guide how to find a Management Position,as you have mentioned in your post.

Thanks.


----------



## Magiccarpet (Aug 7, 2011)

monstergulf
dubizzle - not ideal but defo worth a browse
arabianbusiness
gulfnews (paper)
best is headhunters


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Most of us have different experiences while looking for jobs... I know people who got jobs from Bayt..and I landed myself in a government job interview by simply applying online. I also got an interview from Monster Gulf. However, do not expect the process to be fast, it might take months and they might not even follow up.

I would suggest applying directly from the company website.


----------



## nyc (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys, I appreciate it. I'm putting together my husband's CV at the moment, he has 20-odd years experience in large scale NYC projects and a bunch of accredited certs, i.e. photovoltaic systems, and a full American and European HGV driving license. I'm assuming I will have to have these accredited/attested but will hang off until we see if there is any interest from employers. Thanks again,
L


----------



## Ben_130 (Jan 24, 2011)

Try LinkedIn as well. Best way of finding the right people.
I have got myself an interview on Wednesday through this way. Although it is for an opportunity in Qatar.

Also had a call this morning from BW&P recruitment company about a opportunity in Abu Dhabi with one of the big consultancy companies. He picked up my details from somewhere else where I had posted them.

Not even seen any proper job vacancies for what I do over the last few months but that doesn't mean that there are no opportunities!


----------



## Jammer (Jul 4, 2011)

No body can say which way is preffered than other since it depends on luck or many things else like social & business networks, online recruitment, recommendations or even on-site visits. But as of the feild of your partner, its better to focuse on Abu Dhabi rather than Dubai.


----------

